# betta drip system help.



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

I want to build a drip system for betta, probly will need one anyways.
My question is, should I poke hole on the beanie case? If so how low/high should the hole be?
Should I build a small overflow pipe for each case?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a plan for you my friend....it's late right now ; but i will get back to you on it.....could work well for you...
oh....i need a pic of the beanie case you are using...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks buddie, here the case im using, 4x4x8.


----------

